# housing 2 male sulcata together?



## matt581 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello i have 2 male sulcata's we house together. 1 is 7lbs other is 31lbs people say 2 males will fight? Do they all fight? Mine seem like they get along great!

thanks for the info


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 26, 2012)

They can get along together, but one must always be watchful for the day when they may suddenly start fighting or bullying each other. The larger the enclosure and the more visual barriers, the better the chance of them getting along. 

The first thing that popped out at me is the size differences between the two. I could see that the reason they may get along now is that the small one is perhaps intimidated. The biggie is when one or both of them becomes sexually mature. That's going to be a high rate time for fights to start.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi Matt:

I just took in two male sulcatas that have lived together since they were hatchlings. One weighs 31lbs and the other 35lbs. They've done nothing but fight since I've had them. I finally had to jury rig a second pen to separate them. Trouble is, I don't have two different warm houses and its still pretty cold here at night. So I've wedged a piece of plywood into the house, making it into two compartments. The previous owner said they never fought at her house.

So, to answer your question, they might get along fine for a while, but eventually, my best guess would be that they will start to fight.


----------



## matt581 (Feb 26, 2012)

ok thanks you 2. The bigger Male i have is so shy when the little one walks by him he hids in his shell lol. But only ben together less than 2 months just hope they will get along down the road dont want to come home from work and see 1 hurt

How old are your 1s that are 30lbs? mine is 7yrs old


----------



## Tom (Feb 26, 2012)

Ditto. I raised two males together along with a female. When they got around 9, all hell broke loose. They have been separated ever since. Your tortoises would be happier in separate pens. Here's a thread I did elaborating on the subject:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Pairs#axzz1nVFdU500


----------



## matt581 (Feb 26, 2012)

thanks for the info Tom. Yes when the snow is gone ill build another pen. Will leopards be ok in the same pen with a sulcata? idk its funny tho the big 1 goes to bed in his box then the little curles right up next to him lol


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 26, 2012)

matt581 said:


> How old are your 1s that are 30lbs? mine is 7yrs old



The previous owner said they are 8 and 9 years old.


----------



## matt581 (Feb 26, 2012)

ok thanks


----------



## ascott (Feb 26, 2012)

I may get crap for saying this...but compelled to 

It is not a natural situation for two males to cohabitat in the same enclosure....I know that people keep two or more males in an enclosure but that is because that is what the people decide...a happy male tortoise is a solo male tortoise (in my opinion and observation)...and it, in my opinion, will not be a matter of IF they will fight but rather WHEN.....it will happen. The variable will then be the severity of the damage inflicted....if it were myself...I would set them up in their own space...again, that is simply my take. You also say that when your ones tortoise walks past the other the one sucks in his head...so bullying is likely already in play...

Also...if someone is trying to get someone to take their two male tortoise...they may be inclined to minimize their confessions about if they fight or not...lol...I have seen this lots...


----------



## Tom (Feb 26, 2012)

Angela is right on here and worded it much better than I did. Your little one is already showing you that he's not happy with the situation.

To answer your other question: NO! Leopards should never be housed with sulcatas. Not as babies, not as juveniles, not as adults. Sulcatas and their behavior are much to boisterous and intimidating for a leopard, plus you run a risk of disease transmission.


----------



## matt581 (Feb 26, 2012)

Tom said:


> Angela is right on here and worded it much better than I did. Your little one is already showing you that he's not happy with the situation.
> 
> To answer your other question: NO! Leopards should never be housed with sulcatas. Not as babies, not as juveniles, not as adults. Sulcatas and their behavior are much to boisterous and intimidating for a leopard, plus you run a risk of disease transmission.





ok thanks u guys are on it lol. iv already found out alot of info on the forum thats ben helping. I'm a newbie


----------

